# Possible 50s J.C. Higgins



## chiller662 (Feb 17, 2022)

Found this locally and judging by the by the crank and handle bars it appears to be a J.C. but I do not know what model. I have not bought it yet so no numbers on it but if anyone has any info let me know please.


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)

Not a middleweight and not a JCH, but still a Sears, prewar ( 40-41? ) Westfield built balloon tire Sears Elgin. the guard been cut off and seat, grips & finders look replaced. could be a cool rider.


----------



## chiller662 (Feb 18, 2022)

mrg said:


> Not a middleweight and not a JCH, but still a Sears, prewar ( 40-41? ) Westfield built balloon tire Sears Elgin. the guard been cut off and seat, grips & finders look replaced. could be a cool rider.



If the guy ever responds to me I will go take a closer look at it and see if I can find some numbers on it . I'm just looking at it for another project while I wait to find the tank for my Roadmaster Skylark . And I will look into moving my post to a different thread .


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 18, 2022)

Anything sold by Sears prewar will be badged Elgin.  1946 - 1963 are badged JC Higgins. 1964 > are badged Sears.  Rear facing forks = prewar.  What size are the tires; 26 X 2.125? If so, it’s a “ balloon” tired bike.  There should be some numbers stamped into the bottom of the BB.  Those numbers will reveal the year.


----------

